# Problem accessin Aguas do Sado site



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

Is anyone experiencing difficulty gaining entrance to the Aguas do Sado customer area? I know that this site can be so slow that you might as well go make a cup of tea whilst waiting for it to go from one page to another but today the entrance link will not work at all ! I have tried several different browsers but still no response from the link.

I just wondered if anyone else is having similar difficulties??

many thanks
John


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

https://www.virustotal.com/#/home/url

Choose "URL" and copy and paste the web address to the search bar. It will examine the url and tell you if it is not functioning and why.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Águas do Sado has no problem and working from my side.


----------

